# Energieeffizienz CPUs und HMIs, für Homeautomatisierung



## mnuesser (16 April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin mal wieder im Ausland auf IBN und hab mal wieder zu viel Zeit zum Nachdenken 
Da ich für mich und meine holde ein Häuslein suche, und natürlich ein kleiner "Geek" bin,
spiele ich mit dem Gedanken an eine Heimautomatisierung. Nun bin ich eher im Bereich S7 bzw.
auch im Bereich AB und Pilz zu finden als Programmierer, und ich kenne die Beckhoff und sonstigen Steuerungen
nur vom Namen. Hat sich schonmal jemand Gedanken von euch gemacht, wie es um die Energieeffizienz
dieser Steuerungen aussieht? Ich meine im Industriesektor macht es freilich keinen großen Unterschied ob eine 
Steuerung das eine oder andere Watt mehr verbraucht, aber wenn ich mir was für Zuhause suche, sollte es
schon keine 30-40 Watt saugen... 

Das gleiche gilt natürlich auch für das HMI, welches ja irgendwo im Hause zu finden sein muss (sollte)...

Mir geht es da erstmal nur um die Konzeption, ich möchte hiermit keine Programmierstrategiediskussion
lostreten.


----------



## tnt369 (16 April 2012)

im bereich s7 gibt es sparsame steuerungen, so wird z.B. für die cpu im151-8 im katalog 5,5w angegeben.
im eigenheimbereich gibt es viele verbraucher zu beachten (z.b. geräte die im standby noch jede menge
strom ziehen). es lohn sich hier beim kauf sich zu informieren bzw. mit einem energiemessgerät zu messen.
ich hab so ein fax-gerät bei mir gefunden, dass über 15w im standby verbrauchte.


----------



## MAGIC HOME (16 April 2012)

Hallo,

wir verwenden die Steuerungen von Beckhoff für die Haus- und Gebäudeautomation.
Ich habe hier einen Präsentaionsaufbau mit Klemmenanzahl wie in einem Einfamilienhaus.
Anhand der Leistungsmessklemme lese ich einen Verbrauch von 15W ab.

Ich denke, das hält sich in Grenzen.
Wenn man damit eine StandBy-Geräte-Abschaltung und weitere Energieeinsparungen umsetzt gleicht sich die Energiebilanz schon wieder aus oder es lässt sich sogar Strom sparen.

MfG


----------



## mariob (16 April 2012)

Hallo,
S7-200, CPU 214 DC/DC/DC 24V ohne Module und angesteuerte Ausgänge im Run gemessen 30 mA.

Gruß
Mario


----------

